# ChroMoly/Steel Cyclocross Fork



## rallyrabbit (Aug 15, 2009)

Ordered me a Lynskey ProCross Frame.

I want a steel or chromoly fork as I do not like risking the carbon fork with the amount of complaints people say about them.

I contacted both BREW and and Independent Fabrication charge about $400 for their Steel forks.

So, outside of Surly. What other options are? I am having trouble finding anything that isn't carbon???


----------



## brownfeesh (Sep 8, 2003)

*kona*

Kona steel forks are about $70 retail. I've got one on my old Fuji cross commuter. It works fine and I like it. But with a new Lynskey frame I recommend a nice carbon fork.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

I think you should get an Alpha Q or Edge Composites fork. People don't complain about those forks. If you really want steel Kona would be a good, inexpensive choice. Independent Fabrications probably make great forks. Steelman make forks? 
Salsa makes steel DISC forks. I'm sure there's still Salsa steel forks for canti brakes out there.


----------



## dankilling (Aug 27, 2002)

Vicious Cycles does cross forks at around $300. They ride really nicely, too.


----------



## the pope (Mar 28, 2004)

IRD straightblade. Tuff, not so heavy, cool style.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Feb 11, 2009)

There is always Tange.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

dankilling said:


> Vicious Cycles does cross forks at around $300. They ride really nicely, too.


I have a Vicious Cycles fork on my bike and really like it as well.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

Check out Gunnar as well. Or you could ante up and go for a Waterford...


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

epicxt said:


> Check out Gunnar as well. Or you could ante up and go for a Waterford...


I second Waterford. They used to be less than $300. There's just something about plastic that scares me.


----------



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

Check out Tom Teesdale. Custom steel, around $200 for a fork. I have a couple of his forks and they ride really nice. Turn around is good. Paint isn't the longest lasting, but a simple black fork is easy to touch up. A good friend has a road frame from him and loves it as well.

He's been building forever and knows his stuff. I'd recommend checking him out...

http://tetcycles.com/


----------



## Greg Hejtmanek (Aug 17, 2007)

Get on the E bay. There are always forks for sale there. Lots of good ones too. I see Indy Fabs, Waterfords, Kellys on there all the time. They usually go for $75-125 used and rarely over $150 new, Lots of guys lightening steel rigs with carbon forks out there.


----------



## olapequena (Jan 23, 2009)

You can also give Walt at Waltworks a shout. He does mostly mtb (which he's kind of renowned for) and cross forks. I think they run around $200-250 and unlike most others are completely custom (ie. not just unicrown, unless that's what you want).


----------



## rallyrabbit (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi all,

thanks for the replies. I have decided to try and build a bike with as many made in USA components as possible. So, I've decided on one of the local builders for forks

Waltworks: $260
Vicious Cycles: $275
BREW: $300
Waterford: $350
Independent Fabrications: $390
Ingleford: $450

Still searching for any other US guys that do this....


----------



## co2cycle (Nov 21, 2006)

Kelly Bikes is back in business and they make a great, straight-bladed cx fork for $250. 
http://www.kellybike.com/2nd_components1_forks.html


----------



## 57-180 (Jan 27, 2007)

http://quiringcycles.net/plist.htm $225

Scott is a great guy too!


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

co2cycle said:


> Kelly Bikes is back in business and they make a great, straight-bladed cx fork for $250.
> http://www.kellybike.com/2nd_components1_forks.html


Wow! When did this happen? I'm glad to see that they're back.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

rallyrabbit said:


> Still searching for any other US guys that do this....


Brent Steelman makes really nice stuff too. His fork's are $400.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> Wow! When did this happen? I'm glad to see that they're back.


If he crashed and burned because of money, I'd be a little leary of sending him any cash until their track record improves.


----------



## Britishbane (Mar 4, 2009)

Here are a few more:
Sycip
Circle A Cycles
Irish Cycles
Rock Lobster
(Rick) Hunter Cycles


----------



## senor_mikey (May 11, 2009)

*Curtlo also*

Curtlo also makes custom steel forks, I just had a lugged steel road fork made for $250, turned out very nice.


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

Yeah I would say Kelly. I have a SS Knobby X before the return of Kelly but new enough to be 1&1/8 and I wouldn't trade it for a carbon, I would say $250 would be a good deal. Going with a good US builder should be easy- some may take longer to get though- especially if you get a custom fork, or the builder doesn't stock his steel forks.


----------

